

Why there isn't a Print to PDF button on YC application? - elmar


======
argonaut
Why would there be one in the first place? Nobody has infinite time.

~~~
elmar
I can only speak for myself, this would be a feature i would like to have.

~~~
paulmatthijs
I would have loved one: it's easier to share the application with co-founders
and have them annotate it, before editing.

~~~
elmar
One solution is to write the YC application using your favorite word processor
(vi,Notepad,Word), and when finished copy paste the content to the application
form.

------
elmar
I am curious what kind of layout the YC reviewers backend as, maybe some
reviewer can tell us.

------
staunch
Some browsers (like Chrome) can "Print" any page to a PDF file. It's a great
feature.

~~~
elmar
yes, you can do this but you don't get a refined print and not human or
printer friendly, and if you are doing it on paper you waste a lot of sheets
(13 to be exact).

------
publicprivacy
People complain about everything.

~~~
atomical
It's true. And then someone will claim it's horribly broken and fix the
problem. Most of the time things aren't actually broken though. It's usually
the story of a complex evolution that had to take into account a lot of
different scenarios.

